# FR: prévoir (de) + infinitif - préposition



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour:

Pourriez-vous svp m'indiquer si le "DE" suivant le verbe "prévoir" est facultatif ? Selon le dictionnaire WR c'est prévoir de + verbe. Mais mes collègues francophones ne semblent pas utiliser le DE. Je me demande si c'est une différence entre le français de France et le français canadien. 

Par exemple: 

English : I'm planning to meet them (a group of friends) tomorrow. 

Français : Je prévois (de) les voir demain. 

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Pour moi, la préposition _de _est bel et bien obligatoire. Ça sonne faux sans. Es-tu sûr(e) que tu n'as pas entendu _Je prévois *d'l*es voir demain_ ? C'est très courant
 d'élider le _e_.

Ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que ce soit une particularité québecoise. En général, la différence entre le français métropolitain et le français canadien porte surtout sur le vocabulaire, pas sur la grammaire.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse, Oddmania. 

La raison pour laquelle j'ai posé ma question c'est que j'ai reçu un deuxième mail/courriel aujourd'hui (écrit par un francophone) qui contenait une phrase avec prévoir sans DE.


----------



## Jeremiah Lowry

Prévoir peut aussi être transitif : "il fait froid, je prévois un pull". Mais dans ton exemple, DE est obligatoire.


----------



## ArrrggghhTHEavenger

Selon la province de Québec: Le verbe _prévoir_ peut aussi être suivi d’un infinitif.


> Deux constructions sont alors en concurrence : on peut employer ou non la préposition _de_ devant l’infinitif. L’usage varie selon les locuteurs mais, surtout, selon les régions de la francophonie. Au Québec, on tend à apposer l’infinitif directement derrière le verbe _prévoir_, tandis qu’en Europe, on semble privilégier la construction avec préposition. Curieusement, certains dictionnaires donnent la construction _prévoir de + _infinitif comme vieillie, alors que la tournure s’avère vivante. Quoi qu’il en soit, dans le cas de _prévoir_, il n’y a aucune raison de juger que l’une des deux constructions, avec ou sans préposition, est préférable à l’autre.
> http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=4746


----------



## Maître Capello

> Quoi qu’il en soit, dans le cas de _prévoir_, il n’y a aucune raison de juger que l’une des deux constructions, avec ou sans préposition, est préférable à l’autre.


 Pour une fois, je ne suis pas d'accord avec la BDL. Si vous employez le tour _prévoir_ + infinitif (sans _de_) en Europe, on va vous regarder de travers. Je ne l'ai pour ma part jamais entendu et je le considère même comme incorrect (en tout cas de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique). Par ailleurs, aucun des dictionnaires consultés (_Petit Robert, Larousse, TLFi, Académie, Littré_) ne le mentionne, alors que la plupart indiquent _prévoir de_ + infinitif, sans d'ailleurs jamais indiquer que ce dernier tour serait vieilli…

Larousse : _Si vous prévoyez *de* partir, réservez vos billets._
Académie : _Ils ont prévu *de* louer une voiture._
Littré : _Je voudrais que cela pût en quelque sorte vous récompenser de tout ce que vous prévoyez *de* perdre_ [Sévigné, _à d'Hérigoyen, 8 fév. 1687_].
_Je ne prévois pas *de* pouvoir faire cette revue avant l'hiver_ [Rousseau, _Lett. à Mme Latour, 14 mai 1763_].

En bref, contrairement à ce que dit la BDL, il faut *impérativement* dire _prévoir *de*_ + infinitif, en tout cas en Europe.


----------



## Galou314

+1 avec maîtr Capello

Je prévois sans DE est suivi d'un nom
exemple : je prévois un parapluie

Je prévois avec DE est suivi d'un verbe
exemple : je prévois de prendre un parapluie


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Maître Capello said:


> En bref, contrairement à ce que dit la BDL, il faut *impérativement* dire _prévoir *de*_ + infinitif, en tout cas en Europe.



J'ai l'impression donc que l'emploi de la préposition "DE" est obligatoire en Europe, mais ça ne semble pas être le cas au Canada. Selon la page 1166 du dictionnaire _Multi dictionnaire de la langue française_ (un dictionnaire canadien) de Marie-Éva De Villers "*Le verbe prévoir suivi de l'infinitif se construit aujourd'hui sans préposition. Elle prévoit finir son travail demain. La construction avec la préposition DE est vieillie.*"

Ce serait vraiment génial d'avoir l'avis d'un franco-canadien.  Merci d'avance.


----------



## geostan

Je ne suis pas franco-canadien, mais je dirais sans hésitation prevoir de + infinitif. J'aimerais avoir l'avis de Nicomon sur ce point.


----------



## Nicomon

On m'a appelée ?

Alors, je confirme l'impression de ShineLikeStars et les dires de la BDL et de Marie-Éva De Villers,  à part l'affirmation que la construction avec « de » serait « vieillie ». 
Je n'étais pas au courant, et j'ai plus souvent été témoin du contraire, c.-à-d. qu'une  construction courante au Québec est considérée vieillie ailleurs.

Je n'ajoute pas ce « de ».  Enfin, en général.   Disons que ça dépend du verbe qui suit ou du temps de verbe.

_Qu'est-ce que tu prévois faire samedi ?  Prévois-tu aller en Europe l'été prochain?   
Oui, je prévois partir le 15 août. 
Quand prévois-tu me remettre le 20 $ que tu m'as emprunté ?    

Je prévois acheter une voiture,_ mais _j'ai prévu *de* louer une voiture, une fois là-bas._
Pourquoi?  Je ne le sais pas moi-même!


En passant... je ne suis pas la seule québécoise à fréquenter ce forum.  Je suis juste un petit peu plus « présente ».


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Mille mercis pour ton aide, Nico, c'est grandement apprécié. 

Alors, si je comprends bien au Québec/Canada, en général, on n'ajoute pas ce « de ».  Pour toi, est-ce que ça sonnerait faux si je disais "Qu'est-ce que tu prévois DE faire samedi ?"

Merci d'avance,
SLS


----------



## Nicomon

Non, ça ne sonnerait pas faux.   Mais je ne prononcerais pas le  « e ».

Ce qui donnerait :  « _Qu'est-ce que tu prévois d'faire_ ».  

Mais tu peux contourner le problème en utilisant un autre verbe que _prévoir_ ou en changeant la phrase.
Par exemple :   _Qu'est-ce que tu comptes faire / qu'est-ce que t'as l'intention de faire samedi ? / As-tu fait des plans pour samedi ?_


----------



## SnaziJ

Dans un de mes textes pour mon cours en économie on utilise le verbe "prévoir", suit par infinitif sans une préposition.
"La quantité offerte est la quantité de biens et de services que les producteurs* prévoient vendre *à un prix déterminé et dans une période donnée. Est-ce que c'est une erreur?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut SnaziJ.

À mon avis, non, ce n'est pas une erreur.   Du moins, pas au Canada.
Tu peux relire la citation de la BDL (avec lien vers la page) au post 5.

J'ajoute celle-ci, extraite de *Termium* : 





> * Prévoir + de + infinitif*
> Avec l’infinitif, *prévoir* se fait suivre en principe de la préposition *de* : _J’ai prévu de partir vers trois heures._ Certains ouvrages considèrent cette construction comme vieillie, d’autres l’estiment tout à fait correcte. Dans l’usage canadien, *prévoir* est souvent suivi directement de l’infinitif, sans préposition.


 Et celle-ci, extraite d'Antidote : 





> Prévoir de (+ infinitif) : Je prévois d’arriver après-demain.
> Prévoir (+ infinitif) : QUÉBEC – Je prévois arriver après-demain.


 Comme je vois Canada dans ton profil,  je ne suis pas étonnée de lire _prévoient vendre_.
L'auteur aurait pu dire aussi :_ comptent vendre_. 

Il est *très* clair que Maître Capello, qui a mis un n'est pas du tout du même avis.  Mais ici, personne ne va te regarder de travers si tu n'ajoutes pas ce « de ».
Pas plus si tu l'ajoutes, d'ailleurs.    On est plus flexibles.


----------

